# Wireless computer that reaches back wheel



## mmackinlay (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a Cateye whatever model - and I'm frustrated that I can't switch the sensor from the front wheel to the rear wheel when I put my bike on the trainer - without having to move the display unit closer to the seatpost.

Does anyone know of any computers (basic one's please - no GPS) that have enough wireless range (yes - 3 feet instead of 1.5 feet) to work without having to relocate the display unit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

CC-RD400DW | CATEYE

dual sensor mounts on left chainstay for cadence and speed. bought it specifically for use on trainer.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

One thing: The sending and receiving is somewhat directional. If the sender and receiver can be aligned to 'see' one another in the same sort of alignment that they have on the fork, there's often enough absolute range.

Now, whether you can work that out with the items you have is another question.


----------



## mmackinlay (Sep 17, 2011)

danl1 said:


> One thing: The sending and receiving is somewhat directional. If the sender and receiver can be aligned to 'see' one another in the same sort of alignment that they have on the fork, there's often enough absolute range.
> 
> Now, whether you can work that out with the items you have is another question.


Thanks - I've tried this 6 ways to Sunday (whatever the heck that means) - basically in every configuration possible. 

The only luck I've had is sliding the display unit down the cross tube....it picks up the signal pretty close to the seat post. 

Not a huge deal while I'm on the trainer - I just don't want to leave it like that while I'm on the road.....and I'm more likely to be on the road and the trainer if I don't have to move the sensors from front to back and vice-versa.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Ditto, bikerjulio. I ran one of those Cateye Double wireless units for about a year, it worked fine with the display mounted on the stem and the speed/cadence sensor on the chainstay.

If you look in the installation manual it tells you the maximum distance between the display and sensor.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

mmackinlay said:


> I have a Cateye whatever model - and I'm frustrated that I can't switch the sensor from the front wheel to the rear wheel when I put my bike on the trainer - without having to move the display unit closer to the seatpost.
> 
> Does anyone know of any computers (basic one's please - no GPS) that have enough wireless range (yes - 3 feet instead of 1.5 feet) to work without having to relocate the display unit?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 use the Sigma BC 1909 STS Triple Wireless with the speed sensor mounted on the rear wheel. I have not had any issues in 1 and 1/2 years.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

CABGPatchKid said:


> use the Sigma BC 1909 STS Triple Wireless with the speed sensor mounted on the rear wheel. I have not had any issues in 1 and 1/2 years.


Did the same with a Sigma 1099 mounted on the lower left stay about 4 or 5 inches behind the BB and it works fine.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have my Polar CS600 speed sensors on the rear seatstays of three bikes and no problems there at all.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a Garmin 800 that works great with any ANT+ speed sensor on the back wheels.

All of my Blackburns that have the combo speed/cadence sensors worked great too.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

I use a Shinto Quest with the universal bike pod on the rear wheel for trainer usage.

Any ANT+ device should work at the range between bars and rear wheel.

ExChef


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You can install a Cateye Strada wireless with cadence on the chainstay. I have that setup with no problem and the cadence sensor is adjustable by loosening the screw, repositioning the sensor and re-tightening it.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

The CATEYE listed in my signature mounts to the driveside chainstay. The module picks up wheel sensor, cadence sensor and heart rate sensor. It may be superceded by now, however. It seems to work pretty well; even better when I remember to wear the heart rate monitor...


----------

